# Expats in Palawan



## sohapilee (May 14, 2016)

Hi, I'm not an expat. I'm a Filipina. I just moved to Palawan and I'd like to 'drag' my boyfriend along for a long-term visitation. He's Korean with pretty good English skills but he wants to improve some more. 
I'm looking for an English tutor for him during his stay here so that he won't be bored while I'm at work.
I'm wondering if there'd be some expats who would be bored enough to take on the task. 
Any info, suggestions and comments will be most welcome.

L.M.


----------

